# waste and the TSA



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WASTE AND FRAUD AT THE TSA

Speaking of the TSA (that's the ironically named 'Transportation Security Administration') there's a bit of news today about how they've been spending our hard-earned tax dollars. The inspector general at the Department of Homeland Security has been busy doing a little investigating and it's not pretty. Among the findings:

-A TSA official spent $500,000 on art, silk plants and other decorations, then went to work for the company he bought the stuff from after leaving the TSA. 
-The new TSA operations center outside of DC has a 4,200-foot fitness center (complete with towel service) for just 79 federal employees. Does each employee have their own 53 square feet to work out in? :eyeroll: 
-This operations center also has seven kitchens equipped with refrigerators, microwave ovens, ice makers and dishwashers. 
-The work stations are larger than federal standards allow and most have cable television. 
-TSA employees broke rules by buying furniture and leather briefcases, among other things. 
-Credit cards were abused, with one $47,449 transaction being split up into $2,500 segments.

The Justice Department is going to be investigating for possible criminal prosecution. Yeah, like that's going to happen :eyeroll: . There have been many such investigations, but the outrage is soon forgotten :sniper: . *People who abuse the public trust by misusing tax money belong in the slammer*. And the worst part of all this? The TSA has done a terrible job. Since 9/11, there is nothing that has been done to prevent in airport security to prevent another terrorist attack. All we have now are a bunch of extra government bureaucrats on the payroll.

By the way, Congress has been doing a little investigating as well. *The GAO found that airport screeners employed by private companies do a better job than the government workers.* Big surprise there isn't it :lol: So much for Tom Daschle's "you don't professionalize unless you federalize" nonsense. There are five airports that have private security screeners...San Francisco and Kansas City are among them. Naturally, Democrats :eyeroll: are opposed to putting airline security back where it belongs, in private hands. More government bureaucrats means more Democratic votes.

No wonder they're disbanding the TSA....that can't happen soon enough. Perhaps the new 4,200 foot fitness center in the DC area will be opened to the public. Midnight basketball, anyone?

Oh .. by the way. Let's all hold our breaths until some major network reporter asks Daschle about his "you don't professionalize" comment.  On second thought .. bad idea. That question will never be asked.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob I agree that its a bunch of crap to spend money like this but to blame Tom D and the Dems, thats a leap! I see you didn't name the TSA person who is to blame. Hell Bush has been in office for some time now maybe its his fault.  The federal payroll has increased under your beloved Pres. Bob wake up and blame the guilty people not the party. You are on a witch hunt and shooting blanks. I geuss you don't care enough to investigate it deeply enough to find the TSA person who should be held to this, you just want to pass the blame to the party you see as the opposition. Just a wild geuss but keep cut n pasting from your righty web sites.

TC


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

"So much for Tom Daschle's "you don't professionalize unless you federalize" nonsense."

Just another of many reasons SD voters chose Thune over Daschle.

Daschle voted the party line 99% of the time. When he and senator Tim Johnson both voted for the Brady Bill, they spit in the faces of the majority of SD people. That was the beginning of the end for Daschle. He just didn't represent the people of SD anymore. A perfect example of why we need term limits. Congressmen should do their duty and serve their constituents, then go back to their profession. If we didn't have life long congressmen maybe we could eliminate much of the pork projects and have a better social security retirement program.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The whole big push to professionalize was nothing but pandering to the unions by Dashle. Didn't really do much if anything to make us safer.
I say the govt should make the inspection standards, then require the Airlines to meet them. Private enterprise would figure out a way to do this more efficiently than some federal union. Oh, and as for Bush, I'm am very critical of his defense of our borders, especially the mexican one. But Bush had little to do with this airline issue that was the dorks in congress on both sides, my comments about Dashle are right on. 
Bush is a big dissapointment on the border issues.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Bob we agree on something :lol: 
:beer: 
TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Lookout TC, I agree with you. Ya know if we aren't careful this could happen more often.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

This is the problem with professional poloticians and geuss what? There is no such thing as a polotician that isn't at least not at the national level. Do you really think we would have a problem with illegal immigration or security at the borders if it wasn't for some who have deep pockets that influence those so called poloticians or the ones who lobby them. We can send thousands of to die or get injured in a war that most Americans question yet we can't secure our homelands why? Because some are profiting from it thats why.

TC


----------

